# Warface und das Problem Free 2 Play



## nova234 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Community und PCGames,

Ich schreibe hier weil ich hoffe das PCGames ein Artikel darüber Verfassen kann und um viele Leute zu warnen die Warface spielen.

Ich spiele Warface seit 3 Tagen und es hat die erste Zeit viel Spaß gemacht. Manchmal hatte man ne gute Runde, manchmal ne schlechte Runde aber das war egal weil für mich das gesamte Paket stimmte. Gestern Abend fing es dann an und der erste Aimbot Tauchte auf. Ich dachte mir OK ein oder 2 Cheater kann man ja in jeden Spiel verkraften. Aber es blieb nicht dabei und es wurden dann immer mehr.

Ein Cheater oder Hacker ist für mich in diesen Artikel nicht ein Spieler wo ich nur den Verdacht habe er Cheatet sondern, er drückt dir es Regel recht ins Gesicht das er Cheatet. Was ich gestern Gesehen habe das waren Spieler die standen einfach nur rum und Töten mit einer Kugel alle Leute gleichzeitig auf den Server. Andere hatten in 2 Minuten 60 Tötungen gemacht, sind 0 mal gestorben und rannten mit einer Geschwindigkeit rum wo ein schlecht wurde. Wallhacker hatte ich auch ein paar aber die lasse ich erstmal raus.

Das war Gestern. Heute habe ich 6 von 22 Spielen gespielt wo nicht so welche Leute drauf waren wie Oben beschrieben. Ich habe mir heute gesagt ich spiele nur noch Koop oder gar nicht mehr Warface. Das war nur der Anfang mit der Cheater Invasion und es wird nicht mehr aufhören. Die Hacker Unternehmen machen sogar schon über Clan Tag Werbung für ihre kostenpflichtigen und kostenlosen hacks. Die Gruppe netcoders war heute sehr Stark vertreten und hat ausgiebig ihre Hacks getestet.

Ich habe heute an gface.com eine Email geschrieben und gefragt was sie dagegen tun werden. Aber eigentlich hätte ich mir das auch Sparen können. *Der Nachteil an Free 2 Play Spielen ist, wenn man Gebannt wird, macht man sich einfach ein neuen Account und spielt weiter mit Hacks.* Den Hacker brauchen keine Angst mehr zuhaben die Spiele neu Kaufen zu müssen und das lässt sogar ein normalen Spieler mal schnell nach ein Hack greifen.

Free 2 Play Shooter sind mit Cheatern und Hackern nicht realisierbar. Man verliert alle Kunden und niemand Kauft etwas im Spiel weil es sich nicht lohnt Geld auszugeben und dann sich den ganzen Tag von Hackern tötet zulassen. 

Ich hoffe das ich ein Paar Spieler warnen konnte vor den Spiel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nova


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt auch bei den Spielen, die was kosten, einige Cheater, die sich dann einfach billig nen neuen Key besorgen. Klar isses bei F2P "wahrscheinlicher", dass auch einige Cheaten, die das bei nem kostenpflichtigen Spiel nicht tun würden, und grad bei nem Action-Spiel gibt es so oder so mehr solcher Idioten. Die Frage dabei ist: wie oft kommt das vor? Sind es vlt bestimmte Server, die betroffen sind? Kann es sein, dass das Problem vlt durch einen neuen Patch gelöst wird - du hast jetzt erst 3 tage Erfahrung gesammelt?

zB bei Call of Duty gab es auch bei jedem Teil mal eine Phase, wo bei jedem 3.-4. Partie mind ein eindeutiger Cheater dabei war - und dann gab es nen Patch, das Problem war erst mal gelöst, dann wieder ein neuer "Hack", neuer Patch usw., und nach ner Weile waren dann Cheater echt sehr sehr selten.

Und wenn es so bleibt, wird das Game sich eh nicht halten können, dann sucht man halt was anderes.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Oktober 2013)

nova234 schrieb:


> Free 2 Play Shooter sind mit Cheatern und Hackern nicht realisierbar.


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen viel Team Fortress 2 gespielt und habe in fast 80 Stunden Spielzeit nur 2 (offensichtliche) Cheater getroffen. In anderen F2P-Spielen, die ich über Steam gespielt habe, habe ich ebenfalls keine Probleme mit Hackern gehabt. Zumindest da scheint es also realisierbar zu sein


----------



## nova234 (29. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal vielen dank für eure antworten.

@ Herbboy

Warface ist ja so aufgebaut, es gibt eine Lobby wo du das Spiel erstellen kannst und andere Spieler die in der Lobby sind können dann Joinen. Da aber das Kick System nicht wirklich funktioniert muss man das Spiel verlassen um ein Neues zu erstellen oder eins beizutreten. Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass das System wie bei Call of Duty aufgebaut ist. Jeder Platz im spiel der offen ist wird mit ein Spieler gefüllt der über schnell spiel joint. 

Wenn du ein Cheater auf dein Server hast, sind deine Optionen das Spiel zu verlassen, was dir ein Eintrag als "Vorzeitiger verlasser" im Profil bringt oder du bleibst auf den Server und versaust dir deine Kill/Death Rate. 

Bei Modern Warfare 2 war es richtig schlimm mit Cheatern bis die Spieler Anzahlen richtig einbrachen. MW2 hat sich von der Cheater Invasion nie erholt. Es gab ja auch hier einige Berichte drüber.

@xNomAnorx

Ich war noch ein glücklicher Käufer von TF2, hab aber 3 Monate bevor das Spiel Free 2 play wurde aufgehört. Mit dem Cheatern in TF 2 hat es sich immer in Grenzen gehalten, da es nur eine Klasse gab wo sich ein Aimbot lohnte ( Sniper ). Es tauchten eigentlich nur vermehrt Wallhacks auf.

Aber sonst kann ich nur bei meiner Ausage bleiben alle Free 2 play Shooter haben das manko des vermehrten Cheatens. Ein Patch kann kurz für ruhe sorgen, bis die Hacker ihn wieder angepasst haben. Aber die Lösung ist es nicht. Ohne Abschreckung gibt es kein Grund warum es sich Cheater überlegen sollen zu Cheaten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
nova234


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

nova234 schrieb:


> Bei Modern Warfare 2 war es richtig schlimm mit Cheatern bis die Spieler Anzahlen richtig einbrachen. MW2 hat sich von der Cheater Invasion nie erholt. Es gab ja auch hier einige Berichte drüber.


 Naja, ich hab das selber bei Release geholt und sehr viel gespielt, und an sich waren da ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich so viele Cheater. Es gab mal - und das meinte ich - PHASEN, in denen wohl ein neuer Hack rauskam und die Zahlen dann nach oben schnellten - das war aber dann nach wenigen Tagen wieder weg, und selbst im "Maximum" der Meckerei-Zeit über Cheater hatte ICH nur maximal in jedem 5. Spiel mal nen Cheater. Klar: mal suchte ich 5 Spiele, und in jedem war ein Cheater, aber mal gab es auch 10 Matches am Stück ohne Cheater. Und bei MW3 kann man ja zur Not aus dem Match rausgehen und ein neues Spiel suchen OHNE eine Brandmarke zu bekommen. Wenn das bei diesem F2P natürlich nicht geht, ist das blöd.

Aber wie gesagt: vlt. kriegen die das ja in den Griff, dass die Cheats nicht mehr klappen - ich finde das nach nur 3-4 Tagen Spielzeit was verfrüht, das Spiel abzuschreiben, außer Du weißt inzwischen, dass es schon wochenlang so dort abgeht


----------



## nova234 (29. Oktober 2013)

@Herbboy Ich will dich nicht als Lügner darstellen und wenn du sagst du hast nicht so viele cheater gesehen dann ist das so. Ich kann nur sagen als MW 2 raus kam, war es ein richtig gutes Spiel für Profis. Ich habe sehr lange an Liga CUPs,  Ladders Teilgenommen und habe gesehen wie viele Clans wegen Cheatens gebannt wurden. Wir haben so viele cheater gesehen das wir als geschlossen gemeischaft das Spiel aufhörten 1 jahr bevor MW 3 rauskam und sie den Support gegen Cheater einstellten. Als der universal hack raus kam, mit dem man VAC auf den Client beenden konnte, fing die Invasion der Cheater an. Kein VAC bei schlechten Hacks war für viele Leute der Traum schlecht hin. Darauf hin bannte Steam Wahllos Leute die Selbst noch nicht mal gecheatet hatten. Was PC games ja auch mit einen Artikel gewürdigt hatte. Dieser Hack wurde von Steam nie weg gepatched. Und als das MW2 das Bearbeiten von Cheatern einstellte war das geheule der Community groß. Das war der zeitpunkt als wir aufhörten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nova234


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

nova234 schrieb:


> @Herbboy Ich will dich nicht als Lügner darstellen und wenn du sagst du hast nicht so viele cheater gesehen dann ist das so. Ich kann nur sagen als MW 2 raus kam, war es ein richtig gutes Spiel für Profis. Ich habe sehr lange an Liga CUPs, Ladders Teilgenommen und habe gesehen wie viele Clans wegen Cheatens gebannt wurden. Wir haben so viele cheater gesehen das wir als geschlossen gemeischaft das Spiel aufhörten 1 jahr bevor MW 3 rauskam und sie den Support gegen Cheater einstellten. Als der universal hack raus kam, mit dem man VAC auf den Client beenden konnte, fing die Invasion der Cheater an. Kein VAC bei schlechten Hacks war für viele Leute der Traum schlecht hin. Darauf hin bannte Steam Wahllos Leute die Selbst noch nicht mal gecheatet hatten. Was PC games ja auch mit einen Artikel gewürdigt hatte. Dieser Hack wurde von Steam nie weg gepatched. Und als das MW2 das Bearbeiten von Cheatern einstellte war das geheule der Community groß. Das war der zeitpunkt als wir aufhörten.


 Wann war das denn? Also, zum einen der Zeitpunkt, als es euch reichte, und zum anderen die "Flut" von Cheatern wegen beenden von VAC? 

Also, ich bin bei weitem kein Clan-Spieler, und ich hab mit MW2 auch aufgehört spätestens als dann BlackOPs rauskam - aber in der Zeit, in der ich MW2 spielte, war Cheaten nicht wirklich dermaßen häufig, dass ich mich da wirklich drüber beschwert hätte, außer wie gesagt mal phasenweise. Ich schätze mal ich hab so bis Prestigedurchgang 4 gespielt. 

Oder kann es sein, dass Du speziell den HC-Modus meinst? Den hab ich eh nie gespielt.


----------



## nova234 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben alle Mods Gespielt auf HC war es natürlich schlimmer als auf Softcore. 

15. Dezember 2009 Ein findiger Hacker namens "BlackDove" hat eine Möglichkeit entdeckt, in Infinity Wards neuem Vorzeigeshooter *Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*  die Anti-Cheating-Software VAC zu deaktivieren. Es sei nur nötig, ein  einzelnes Byte zu patchen. Danach könne man nach Lust und Laune cheaten,  ohne entdeckt zu werden.

Ich kann nur sagen wir haben sehr intensive gespielt und haben sehr viele Cheater gesehen. Denk bitte dran nicht alle Cheater spielen mit Offensichtlichen Hacks. Einige haben ihren Aimbot so angepasst das es schon Natürlich aussah wie sie ihre Gegner Töten oder der reine Wallhack der jede Taktik des Gegner kaputt machte. Selbst mit Cheats zuspielen muss gelernt sein damit man nicht auffliegt zum Beispiel in der Liga.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

nova234 schrieb:


> Wir haben alle Mods Gespielt auf HC war es natürlich schlimmer als auf Softcore.
> 
> 15. Dezember 2009 Ein findiger Hacker namens "BlackDove" hat eine Möglichkeit entdeckt, in Infinity Wards neuem Vorzeigeshooter *Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2* die Anti-Cheating-Software VAC zu deaktivieren. Es sei nur nötig, ein einzelnes Byte zu patchen. Danach könne man nach Lust und Laune cheaten, ohne entdeckt zu werden.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen wir haben sehr intensive gespielt und haben sehr viele Cheater gesehen. Denk bitte dran nicht alle Cheater spielen mit Offensichtlichen Hacks. Einige haben ihren Aimbot so angepasst das es schon Natürlich aussah wie sie ihre Gegner Töten oder der reine Wallhack der jede Taktik des Gegner kaputt machte. Selbst mit Cheats zuspielen muss gelernt sein damit man nicht auffliegt zum Beispiel in der Liga.


 Also, ich hab nur als "Einzelkämpfer" gespielt - mit Taktik als Team ist ein Wallhack natürlich inakzeptabel. Aber ein Aimbot "natürlich" ? Ich sag mal so: ich hab nur selten mal erlebt, dass ungewöhnlich oft der gleiche Spieler Top-Ergebnisse brachte, die aber nicht "unrealistisch" erschienen. Also zB dass immer der gleiche ein 24:6 hat bei den Kills oder so über mehr als 5 Matches. Und selbst DAS kann auch mal doch passieren, das ist sogar einem wie mir immer mal gelungen, dass ich mal einen 20:0-Streak hab und die nächsten 4-5 Matches auch selber nie häufiger als 5 mal starb bei mind 20 eigenen Kills   Normal bin/war ich immer ich sag mal im oberen Drittel bei meinem Team. 

Sollte dann doch mal einer mit nem "natürlichen" Aimbot rumgelaufen sein, ist mir das an sich egal, wenn es am Ende einfach nur das gleiche Ergebnis rauskommt als wäre es ein "guter Spieler". Anders gesagt: solange einer nicht nach 2Min 20:0 hat oder jede Runde mit 190:2 abschließt (was bei manchen Modis ja geht, in denen die Punkte für Kills keine Rolle spielen), ist es MIR ehrlich gesagt egal, ob ein anderer Spieler einfach nur gut IST oder ob da einer nen Cheat nutzt oder ob es vlt sogar ein Bot ist (ich würde sogar gern mal nen Shooter spielen, in dem auch hochoffiziell gute Bots als Gegner dabei sind). Ich freue mich dann halt so oder so, wenn ich DEN erwische 

Aber ich spiel auch wie gesagt nicht im Clan und nicht als Wettbewerb - ansonsten würde ich mich auch kaputtärgern, wenn ich sicher bin, dass einer Cheatet. Aber kann man sicher sein? Ich hab selber Kills gemacht, bei denen ich mich selber als Cheater bezeichnet hätte, wenn ich am anderen Ende der Kugel gewesen wäre. zB laufe ich irgendwo lang, ziele mit dem Sniper und hab ZUFÄLLIG einen Kopf im Zielfernrohr und drücke quasi sofort ab, und weil ich 2 Sek vorher auf Verdacht eine Granate über eine Mauer geworfen hatte, bekomm ich beim Absetzen der Waffe direkt 2 weitere Kills zugeschrieben, da dort zufällig wirklich zwei Gegner hockten.  


Was ich eh nicht verstehe ist, warum man überhaupt cheatet. Der Spaß am Spiel ist doch grad eben das Beweisen, dass man es SELBER schafft, dies und jenes zu erreichen.


----------

